# Show me your 100



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

inspire me


----------



## a1freaKs (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Show me your 100 (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

I hear crickets


----------



## 80_quattro_ (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: Show me your 100 (a1freaKs)*

well, i see ur not getting any 100 pics, so heres my 97 A6 quattro, not a 100, but same thing, pretty much stock, just port and polished heads, valve grind, radius cat seats, and shaved heads.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Show me your 100 (80_quattro_)*

Here is one of my 2:


----------



## rbrunner (Aug 25, 2004)

Love that silver Avant.


----------



## rbrunner (Aug 25, 2004)

*Re: (rbrunner)*

A few more pics.


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (rbrunner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbrunner* »_A few more pics.


Thanks man. That's exactly what I'm looking for. A Pearl Avant http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I love the tails on these cars


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

heres some w/ my wheels that i just sold. this car used to be my winter beater as i had a VIPstyle lexus gs300 but sold that and decided to keep the c4 for now. i snowboard for a living in the winter and this thing gets me all over the east coast no matter how much snow, i love it! 




minus roof rack...


winter mode...

since u want inspiration...my homemade led plate lights:


and finally...howd i want it to look if i was to dump money into it: 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by callaghan. at 5:56 PM 10-23-2007_


_Modified by callaghan. at 6:00 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (callaghan.)*

Nice. Any pics of the Lexus?


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

for surrre...these werent my wheels, just my friends that i bolted up for a few days. all i needed was a nice set of wheels and some curtains and it would have been sickkk...i miss it.


----------



## lordfester (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Show me your 100 (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

Only one I got right now... crappy cell pic taken a month ago when i resurrected it. Still has the dirt & cobwebs on it from being parked for over a year... they still haven't blown off from driving it.
















I'll try to post up another once I get a coat of Satin Black on it.








possible build thread...
http://www.oceanstatedubs.com/...=5526


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Show me your 100 (lordfester)*

Not much going on in this forum, too bad.
Anyway, let me show you my 93 Audi 100 2.5 TDI automatic with 115 hp.







Bought it from a friend, whose dad imported it from a town called Ausburg in Germany in 1996 with 200k km. The car was initially a taxi and remained unchanged till about 2002 when my freind got it from his dad and made a beauty out of it. at this moment, the car has 750k km (yes, you read correctly). I'll let the pics speak for themselves.

















































And about two weeks ago i took some fresh photos.

















































































































Everything is kind of original and I meen to keep the car that way, only improve a few things and perhaps add some more original equipment. Speaking of which, the car when it came from the factory, had this:
- automatic gearbox
- 4× power windows
- 1× airbag
- power glass sunroof
- webasto
- heated and electrical rearview mirrors
- wood trim
Now it also has:
- leather sport seats, front two electrical, all (4×) heated
- electrical rear sun screen
- automatic climate control (climatronic)
- skibag
- original rear wing
- H&R springs
- A6 2.6 V6 instruments

Hope I provided you with some inspiration.








Greetings from Slovenia


_Modified by urquattro83 at 11:25 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## lordfester (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Show me your 100 (urquattro83)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That's something to proud of, especially the working instruments!















(I'm ready to throw my cluster off a cliff!)
Finally got a "start" picture for mine, DEFINITELY needs to be lowered!








And get out some paint to cover that nasty eggplant color!


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Show me your 100 (lordfester)*

Thanx, oh i forgot to mention, the instruments are from an audi A6 2.6 V6, so the rev meter is a bit optimistic, but it shows right, can't go past 4500 revs.







And another thing, H&R suspension, so mine is lowered. And yes, you should put it a bit closer to the ground.








As for the climate control, everything is operational, not a single error, me and my friend also put all the sensors in and connected everything, so the car was basically torn apart for three months.


_Modified by urquattro83 at 10:48 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## HrabiaMol (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: Show me your 100 (urquattro83)*

I present you my A6 2.5TDI quattro I bought it 3 years ago.
Chiptunned by ABT, 160hp, and I gave it a S6 plus look (bumper, wings, grill), also changed front and rear brakes, springs, shock absorbers,.. (all from S6).

















When I bought it:








Today:








more pics:


























p.s. I am earlier owner of urquattro83's 100


----------



## Orph (Mar 14, 2004)

A couple of pics of my 2,2t.
















The front bumper has been painted since those pictures were taken.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: Show me your 100 (HrabiaMol)*

lovin the blue one!! the front looks sooo nice


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Show me your 100 (callaghan.)*

Finally, my darling got back the rims she needed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















I appologise for the crappy cell phone pick. Have to do a real photoshooting one day.










_Modified by urquattro83 at 12:43 AM 3-15-2008_


----------



## gtimagic (Feb 13, 2002)

Not looking to slam my avant quattro, but what springs do you guys know of for this car? 
( just looking to cut the gap in half, only found Intrax 30mm) 
Will another application fit w/ small mods? 
picking this up in a few days.



















_Modified by gtimagic at 12:15 PM 3-20-2008_


----------



## urquattro83 (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: (gtimagic)*

There should be H&R (I have those) and Eibach and I'm pretty much sure that's not all.


----------



## nateS4 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: Show me your 100 (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

Here is my baby with 207K on it. Completely stock with original engine and auto transmission. Except for the 19s. I ride the stock 15s during the winter.


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Show me your 100 (nateS4)*

Got some 17" avus for the Avant:


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)

now lower it 2"!!!!!










_Modified by WannaCorrado at 9:45 PM 6-13-2008_


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: Show me your 100 (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*

Here's my daily ride since December 2005, completely stock (and I have to keep convincing myself to leave it that way







)...


----------



## CorradoMagic (Apr 11, 2008)

does anyones quattro make any front end clunking noises?
Everything is new in mine & it just seems to make more noise than I think you be there. 
I spotted a 5000Q wagon today, these were cool. even bigger than the c4 A6 Avants.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

starting to consider one of these or a s4/s6
keep the pics coming


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

*Re: Show me your 100 (WannaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WannaCorrado* »_now lower it 2"!!!!!









_Modified by WannaCorrado at 9:45 PM 6-13-2008_

That does look good lowered. Thanks for the Pshop!


----------



## FuzzyDice (Jan 24, 2001)

I picked up a new daily while my bus is getting restored...








So without further ado... my entrance into the Audi Club...
My new 1992 100 S Sedan.
Its a 12v v6 fwd sedan with Leather, the cold weather option... butt warmers are SWEET!
I need to wash her and take pics in the son but this is for starters...


----------

